# WTB Ocean Master Spinning 12' 6-12oz surf rod



## alex07 (Nov 14, 2010)

Looking to buy an Ocean Master spinning 12' 6-12 oz surf rod

PM if you have one available?


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Theres one on Washington DC craigslst


----------



## alex07 (Nov 14, 2010)

Bump. Still looking


----------

